# Need for Speed in der Filmkritik: EA setzt Kinodebüt in den Sand



## SandroOdak (13. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Need for Speed in der Filmkritik: EA setzt Kinodebüt in den Sand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Need for Speed in der Filmkritik: EA setzt Kinodebüt in den Sand


----------



## Gustavo (13. März 2014)

Ha ha  Der Trailer reicht mir vollkommen aus  So schlecht das ich den Film nicht brauch


----------



## Odin333 (13. März 2014)

Hat denn jemand erwartet, dass the fast and the furious wieder gut wird, nur weil sich der Name ändert?


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand erwartet, dass the fast and the furious wieder gut wird, nur weil sich der Name ändert?


 
Hast du erwartet dass das zu den wenigen brauchbaren Spieleverfilmungen gehören würde?


----------



## OutsiderXE (13. März 2014)

Die letzten F&F-Filme fand ich Hammer. Diese Grütze würde ich mir nichtmal angucken wenn ich den Sinn dahinter verstehen würde warum der Film wie das Spiel heißt. Die Spiele haben keine allgemein bekannte Handlung, keine interessanten Figuren, Schauplätze oder Orte. Alles ist total beliebig. Selbst die Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei gibt es nicht in jedem Teil. Ach doch, ich weiß warum er NfS heißt: €€€


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Die letzten F&F-Filme fand ich Hammer. Diese Grütze würde ich mir nichtmal angucken wenn ich den Sinn dahinter verstehen würde warum der Film wie das Spiel heißt. Die Spiele haben keine allgemein bekannte Handlung, keine interessanten Figuren, Schauplätze oder Orte. Alles ist total beliebig. Selbst die Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei gibt es nicht in jedem Teil. Ach doch, ich weiß warum er NfS heißt: €€€


 
ja sicher, ist doch nichts neues, das hat man schon versucht als man sich z.B. die Rechts an _Steven Kings der Rasenmähermann_ gesichert hat, aber nur den Titel nutzen wollte, wo gegen Steven King auch geklagt hat, weil keine dämonischen Rasenmäher drin vorkommen

Oder Super Mario Bros, wo man die Dünne Story total über Bord geschmissen hat und wo es besonders bitter die Serie gezeigt hat, das man da trotzdem keinen Müll produzieren hätte müssen

Ich warte ja dann doch bis der als SchleFAZ bei Tele 5 kommt


----------



## Kerusame (13. März 2014)

seit der rolle des jesse bei breaking bad fand ich aaron paul ja eigentlich ganz gut, aber bei NFS hab ich von anfang an gewusst: arschfilm.
allein schon, dass aaron hier den harten typen mimen soll find ich lachhaft, mit der statur passen figuren wie jesse weit besser: nicht der gute typ von nebenan, aber auch kein gangsterboss. gut dass ich mir den film sowieso nicht antuen wollte.


----------



## Kratos333 (13. März 2014)

Ich kann mit den ganzen filmen nichts anfangen ala. Fast and Furious. Selten so schlechte Filme gesehn. Teil 1 war ja noch ganz ok - der rest allesamt der absolute müll. 
Beim letzten Teil mit Vin Diesel die Story dahinter. Soviel logik fehler. Wie kann man nur soetwas als gut empfinden?

Vin Diesel ist allgemein überbewertet. Der letzte Riddick war auch eine absolute enttäuschung.

Zu der News da geh ich gar nicht darauf ein und das aaron paul sich auf den Schund einlässt ist eh ein fall für sich.


----------



## brotherhood96 (13. März 2014)

Genau so beschissen wie die letzten Teile der Serie. Ich finde nach Undercover war Schluss mit dem großen Hype.


----------



## BiJay (13. März 2014)

Fast & Furious wurde mit den letzten Filmen immer besser. Sowas als Müll zu bezeichnen, finde ich übertrieben, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, gerade bei Filmen. Wenn man dann bei einem Need for Speed Film gleich mit einer stark negativen Haltung rangeht, kann der Film ja nur enttäuschen. Werde mir den Film zwar nicht im Kino angucken, aber irgendwann sicherlich. Dann kann ich mir selbst eine Meinung bilden. So bleibe ich erstmal neutral und stufe den Film nicht gleich als Dreck ein, nur weil ich eine schlechte Kritik gesehen habe.


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Fast & Furious wurde mit den letzten Filmen immer besser. Sowas als Müll zu bezeichnen, finde ich übertrieben, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, gerade bei Filmen.


 
naja, das Problem ist halt eher, das man sich auch nicht mehr wirklich für Fortsetzungen interessiert wenn einem ein Teil nicht gefällt


----------



## Cityboy (13. März 2014)

Dann doch lieber den Autobahnraser wieder rausholen, der ist viel besser :p


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand erwartet, dass the fast and the furious wieder gut wird, nur weil sich der Name ändert?


 
Naja F&F ist um Welten besser als der Müll von EA, Das ist ungefähr das gleiche als nimmt jemand den neuen Robocop und vergleicht dem mit dem Original. Geht nicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja F&F ist um Welten besser als der Müll von EA, Das ist ungefähr das gleiche als nimmt jemand den neuen Robocop und vergleicht dem mit dem Original. Geht nicht.


 
Wobei der Need for Speed Film wohl teilweise ganz gut weg kommt. Bei imdb liegt er zumindest immer noch über Fast Five im Mittel.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. März 2014)

_Überlasst die Rennaction lieber Leuten mit (Vin) Diesel im Blut…_

 Well played Sandro


----------



## weltking (13. März 2014)

EA hängt doch bei NfS mit im Boot. Da kann man beim Film jetzt bestimmt auch iwelche DLCs kaufen, um ein geheimes Ende zu sehen


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2014)

Lool. Oder bei 40% der Handlung eine Einblendung "Um die restlichen 60% des Films zu sehen kaufen sie die nächsten DLC. Und für das Bonusmaterial müssen sie die Vorbestellerversion erwerben...


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2014)

Sieht wohl so aus, als gäbe es einen weiteren Kandidaten, der "beweist", dass Spieleverfilmungen einfach nicht gut sind. Leider sind solche Gurken dann auch der Grund, warum jeder sofort wieder den Kopf schüttelt, wenn eine Ankündigung für einen neuen Film zum Spiel kommt. Und genau deswegen befürchte ich auch, dass der Warcraft Film genauso eine Gurke werden wird. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es anders kommt, aber ich glaube einfach nicht daran. Resident Evil 1, die alten Tomb Raider Filme und Silent Hill bleiben wohl erst einmal die einzigen Beispiele für gute Filmumsetzungen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2014)

Ich setze starke Hoffnungen auf die Verfilmung von Assassins Creed. Auch wenn ich mir Faßbender nur schwer als Ezio vorstellen kann.


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus, als gäbe es einen weiteren Kandidaten, der beweist, dass Spieleverfilmungen einfach nicht gut sind.


 
Silent Hill?


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2014)

Hitman war auch nicht schlecht (aber auch kein Reißer). Aber deutlich besser als viele andere Spieleverfilmungen wie Farcry oder ähnliches. Und die Postal-Verfilmung ist so extrem trashig, das es fast schon wieder Spaß macht. Halt ein typischer Boll.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Silent Hill?


 
Hab ich ja weiter unten (zusammen mit Resident Evil 1 und den beiden Tomb Raider Filmen, die ganz erträglich waren) als Ausnahme erwähnt. Ich setze "Beweis" mal in Anführungsstriche. So prominente Titel werden nunmal als Beweis angesehen, wenn sie den Leuten nicht gefallen. "_So ein bekannter Titel wie "Need for Speed" ist so mies? Dann können Filme zu weniger bekannten Spielen ja erst rechts nur Müll sein._"


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Fast & Furious wurde mit den letzten Filmen immer besser. Sowas als Müll zu bezeichnen, finde ich übertrieben, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, gerade bei Filmen. Wenn man dann bei einem Need for Speed Film gleich mit einer stark negativen Haltung rangeht, kann der Film ja nur enttäuschen. Werde mir den Film zwar nicht im Kino angucken, aber irgendwann sicherlich. Dann kann ich mir selbst eine Meinung bilden. So bleibe ich erstmal neutral und stufe den Film nicht gleich als Dreck ein, nur weil ich eine schlechte Kritik gesehen habe.


 Naja, wenn man schon mit negativen Erwartungen an den Film ran geht und er tatsächlich schlecht ist, sind die Erwartungen ja erfüllt und man wird nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Fresh1981 (14. März 2014)

Naja das Making Off war garnicht sooo schlecht. Aber bis auf Aaron Paul wohl keine guten Darsteller. Schade nach dem für damalige Verhältnisse richtig gut inszenierten "Most Wanted" hätte EA da was draus machen können. 
Ich hoffe mal das irgendwann der WoW Film kommt oder AC gut wird. Schlechteste Beispiele sind "FarCry" und "Der Hexer". Ich bin ein riesiger The Witcher Fan aber der Film ist eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2014)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Naja das Making Off war garnicht sooo schlecht. Aber bis auf Aaron Paul wohl keine guten Darsteller. Schade nach dem für damalige Verhältnisse richtig gut inszenierten "Most Wanted" hätte EA da was draus machen können.
> Ich hoffe mal das irgendwann der WoW Film kommt oder AC gut wird. Schlechteste Beispiele sind "FarCry" und "Der Hexer". Ich bin ein riesiger The Witcher Fan aber der Film ist eine Beleidigung.


 
Der "The Witcher"-Film hat so gesehen aber nichts mit den Spielen zutun. Der kam schon viel früher und basiert auf der Romanreihe (die übrigens sehr lesenswert ist, wie ich finde).


----------



## Kellten (14. März 2014)

wenn der film schon in die hose geht, wartet mal auf das vernichtende ergebniss zum warcraft film ab xD


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2014)

Kellten schrieb:


> wenn der film schon in die hose geht, wartet mal auf das vernichtende ergebniss zum warcraft film ab xD


 
Natürlich
Wenn die Äpfel schlecht sind müssen die Birnen es auch sein ...


----------



## FalloutEffect (18. März 2014)

Es gibt ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz in Hollywood das besagt: Computerspielverfilmungen sind meist für die Tonne. Wenn sich einige Filmstudios dran halten würden, wäre uns einiges erspart geblieben. Daher ist auch meine Erwartung am NFS-Film sehr bescheiden.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2014)

Das mit für die Tonne gilt eben nur zu 90%. 10% könnte es ja immer noch klappen. Gleiches gilt doch auch für Computerspiele, die auf Filmen basieren (siehe Star Trek). Trotzdem gibts regelmäßig Lizenzspiele zu irgendeinem Film oder einer TV-Serie. 80% davon sind Müll. Aber zu 20% kann auch ein Treffer dabei sein.


----------



## Morpheus82 (19. März 2014)

Naja ich hab von dem Film erwartet ein Fast & Furious in schlecht, da die Reihe ja auch nicht mit viel Logik aufwartet scheine ich recht zu haben


----------

